# Tree Blocking the River Upstream of Salida



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We got it out today.


----------



## Snowolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Good work! Thanks for posting information like this!!!!


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for posting and more importantly thanks for removing that log. Much appreciated for the work!


----------

